
Experts: Spy used AI-generated face to connect with targets - sjreese
https://chinapost.nownews.com/20190613-604710
======
sjreese
The government wants to use censorship, labeling, & information slowdowns for
disinformation on you! - The political parties what to use it - to primary and
implode candidates to keep the status quo ( without finger prints )

